# Packbait



## afellure12

I tried using packbait for the first time last night. At first I had difficulty getting it to stay on my rig long enough to cast it before it fell off. Also I couldn't really cast it, I had to kinda lob it and keep it closer so the bait didn't fly off. Then I tried adding a little more water to my oat mix and then it held on well. But when I reeled my lines in an hour later to check them, the packbait had only about half way broken down but had formed a hard gooey mass around the hook slightly smaller than a baseball. Also, didn't get a single bite. I KNOW there are lots of carp and HUGE ones too there. I've seen em. Saw em rolling in the water last night. Even think some were drawn to the corn I threw as chum. Just didn't check out my hookbait. On one rod, I made a bolt rig with a circle hook hair rigged. The other was just a J hook with corn on it with packbait around it. I was fishing a pond near a small college in Westerville. Any suggestions or advice given all of that?


----------



## Vince™

Water and oats dont mix. They will bind like concrete as you experienced. Use cream corn as your "wetter." 

Were you using quick oats or old fashion oats? Quick oats and cream corn won't break down when only used together. Use more old fashion oats than quick oats and add your cream corn. 

https://texaseliteangler.com/2014/03/02/carp-tactics-how-to-fish-with-pack-bait-using-the-method/


----------



## afellure12

Thanks for he info Vince! I will definitely try using corn as the wetter next time.
I was using Quick Oats. I will try a mid of the two next time. Not discouraged  Also found a fishing spot where I regularly see river otters, so I wanna fish there more.


----------



## Vince™

Oh and btw, I believe I know what pond you are talking about. I've only fished it a couple of times and had decent success even when the water was still cold. Here are some photos from March of 2013.


----------



## afellure12

Wow! That's really encouraging!!


----------



## afellure12

Where do you get your boilies, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Vince™

www.bigcarptackle.com - for UK carp tackle and baits

https://www.k-1baits.com/products/ - Baits

http://worldclassicbaits.com/ - More baits


----------



## TClark

This is a killer bait for carp.
one jar of wheat germ
one jar of molasses
Pizza dough (I get it at Wallmart)
water.

Instructions:
pour one cup of molasses into frying pan with 1/4 cup of water.
Stir, Heat till it slightly bubbles then turn off the heat.
Dump the whole jar of wheat germ in and combine them together...then let stand and cool.

Once cool form it into one or two large balls for transport.

At waters edge take a small piece of the pizza dough and wet it, then form into dough ball.

Here's the magic.
Use a #6 or #4 hook and form a wee little dough ball around the hook. 
Then take a bit of the wheat germ and flatten it in the palm of your hand, then take the pizza dough ball and place it in the middle of the wheat germ and form a ball around the pizza dough. Cast and wait.

The Wheat germ will mostly dissipate, but the pizza ball will remain intact. The carp come to the smell and eat the wheat germ and suck up the pizza dough in the process,,,BINGO, fish on.

Note: don't work in current


----------

